# I really like this leglock..



## BJJCop (May 18, 2016)

Quick Kill #1..Had great success with this. It's so quick and basic when practised. It sure gets a nasty tap when it's on too.  Even little points and details would be brilliant to sharpen this up as I find it works for me as an individual, used this very one three times serving in UK LE, and I feel it's definitely replaced one or two occasions where it could have otherwise been a case of going straight to the holster, or taser, baton, OC spray regardless etc.

Anyways, to get maximum pressure from this, are you really looking to cross the shins rather than a minor cross of the ankles after the double leg? So that the opponent's shin is placed much more centred on the calf for compression? Also, Paulson appears to have the limbs positioned to the side of his body more when he applies pressure..It's like the bottom leg is particularly under his armpit while the top leg cutting into the calf sits on his shoulder, thoughts?


----------

